# gtt



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

was wondering on elephants website they only list the gtr and gts ...does the r34 (1998) gtt fall into this gts import category...thanx in advance


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I would certainly get it in writing if you go ahead that they accept it is a GTT - certainly does not sounds right and anything they can do to get out of a claim if anything does go wrong, they will use.....


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

I phoned them because it wasnt listed and they offered a rediculous amount to insure it (3000). So if you put it down as a gts online its about half the price but as Nick MW says if a claim goes through you will lose out for not stating the correct model.


----------

